# someone busted 1 of my windows



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm not sure if the rideshare companies would actually cover this since they also provide insurance. My personal insurance's deductible is $500 so I decided to just pay out of pocket since the front passenger side window of my car cost me $176 to replace. Any advice? Did I do the right thing?

My car was parked so I wasn't driving, I was asleep when it happened.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> My car was parked so I wasn't driving, I was asleep when it happened.


Who'd ya piss off this time?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm not sure if the rideshare companies would actually cover this since they also provide insurance.
> 
> My car was parked so I wasn't driving, I was asleep when it happened.


If you weren't on a ride they aren't going to pay.

In the grand scheme of things you did the only thing you could, pay out of pocket, which turned out to be the right thing as well.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> My car was parked so I wasn't driving, I was asleep when it happened.


Were your Uber/Lyft decals still visible in the windshield or do you take them down every night?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

i'd just pay out of pocket,

$176 is nothing in the grand scheme of things, not worth the insurance claim.

Since there is usually a comprehensive deductible you were probably under the deductible.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm not sure if the rideshare companies would actually cover this since they also provide insurance. My personal insurance's deductible is $500 so I decided to just pay out of pocket since the front passenger side window of my car cost me $176 to replace. Any advice? Did I do the right thing?
> 
> My car was parked so I wasn't driving, I was asleep when it happened.


My glass deductible is $50, everything else is $500. Why are you people so afraid to ask your insurance? If you can't find your paper policy, it's likely online. Why not read it instead of asking 10,000 people on the Internet, who likely all have different insurance?


----------

